# Clavier et souris sans fil Logitech... réglage ???



## orobin (20 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté pour mon Imac un clavier et souris sans fil, Logitech.

dès la connection, cela à marché du premier coup, sous OSX 10.2.7
sans driver suplémentaire.

par contre, j'ai des soucis :

les touches "Pomme", "@", "!" etc... ne sont pas au bon endroit.

pourtant le claiver est vendu comme étant compatible MacOS X, avec les sérigraphie qui vont bien etc....

d'autres ont t-il ce problème ?
dois installer des drivers USB pour ce clavier pour régler le problème ?

merci
Olivier


----------



## demougin (21 Octobre 2003)

au moment de l'installation, tu as un petit panneau, il faut cliquer sur le bon clavier


----------



## myckmack (21 Octobre 2003)

Tu dois effectivement utiliser un driver pour que clavier et souris soient pleinement reconnus par Mac OS X. Tu as dû en avoir un avec ton matériel Logitech. Sinon va voir sur leur site www.logitech.com .


----------



## orobin (22 Octobre 2003)

bonsoir,

après test et vérification sur le site de Logitech :

mon clavier et souris sans fil, USB, marchent sur le Mac, avec certaines touches qui ne sont pas ou mal reconnues.

les drivers et control center de logitech ne marchent que pour mac os 10.1.2 à 10.1.5

donc mon problèmes viens bien du manque de "driver / control center", mais par contre, cela ne marche pas encore. donc faut patienter.

pour info pour les futurs acheteurs de materiel sans fil non Apple, vérifiez sur les sites web avant leur compatibilité.

j'aurais du le faire. mais bon, maintenant je vais patienter .....






)

bonne soirée
Olivier


----------



## orobin (22 Octobre 2003)

bonsoir,

après vérification sur le site logitech aux USA, j'ai trouvé une mise à jour des drivers / control center de logitech.

cela marche bien mieux maintenant. il me reste juste une touche de mémoire qui n'est pas à la bonne place.

le logiciel de contrôle du claiver et souris sont très bien fait, et intégré dans les paramètres système.

voila

bonne soirée
Olivier


----------

